# Opus X Rare Estate Reserve Cigars



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Opus X Rare Estate Reserve Cigars in the following Sizes 1 is Robusto, 2 are Perfection, and 1 is Reserva d' Chateau






well that did not work

how about 
[video=youtube;=yxQFs82xZ5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxQFs82xZ5M[/video]

what the??? anyway click it, and watch it if you wish


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I smoked a robusto out of one of those tins two days ago. Bought it almost a year ago, and it was tremendous! It's all I can do to keep from torching the 2 I've got left!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> I smoked a robusto out of one of those tins two days ago. Bought it almost a year ago, and it was tremendous! It's all I can do to keep from torching the 2 I've got left!


Yeah they are something,
your are correct they were offered last year 
around fathers day if I remember correctly
that's when I bought these 

I am thinking about selling four to the guys here, 
but i only have 8 or 6 tins left


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy Bill- 

They look great!

Please lemme know what price you decide.
I would probably be interested cause your Opi are always the best tasting! :nod:


.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> Yeah they are something,
> your are correct they were offered last year
> around fathers day if I remember correctly
> that's when I bought these
> ...


I would like to buy some!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I will shoot another vid to try to capture to coloring of the sticks


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

You know these are just regular Opus, right? The tins come out every six months or so and the cigars are the same regular production Opus that come in the boxes.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

mu mike said:


> You know these are just regular Opus, right? The tins come out every six months or so and the cigars are the same regular production Opus that come in the boxes.


Of course, I'm just saying that they've been sitting long enough now (since I bought mine) that they're really delicious.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice video thanks!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

How about this?






You do it thisaway:

[ youtube ] yxQFs82xZ5M [ /youtube ], minus the spaces of course.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

They certainly don't make it easy to resist them. :tape:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Bruno I am liking your taste and reserve more and more


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

mu mike said:


> You know these are just regular Opus, right? The tins come out every six months or so and the cigars are the same regular production Opus that come in the boxes.


I have read that also.,
Please explain why the wrapper coloring on the cigars are different ?
Maybe it is just by chance that the cigars in all 8 tins look different then the rest of my Opus X's ? - All came from the same roller maybe? Could be?

I am not an Opus expert but I do, and have had many of them in my life

Please do not reply that some are fakes, that would be somewhat insulting
thanks 
Bill


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great video! Thanks for sharing! I love cigars pics and videos even better!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

GlockG23 said:


> I have read that also.,
> Please explain why the wrapper coloring on the cigars are different ?


I have a couple of the Perfexcions from the tin left, and I just held them up side by side with an Opus robusto I bought the other day, and I'm not seeing any difference in the wrapper.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> Opus X Rare Estate Reserve Cigars in the following Sizes 1 is Robusto, 2 are Perfection, and 1 is Reserva d' Chateau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Andy,
I was hoping you would answer the wrapper question, heck you would know


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

marked said:


> I have a couple of the Perfexcions from the tin left, and I just held them up side by side with an Opus robusto I bought the other day, and I'm not seeing any difference in the wrapper.


Nah there the same quality control at Fuente is awesome.
A very consistent product across the board.:wink:
I think the tins are like Tubo's they are special because we want them to be special.
Packaging has always been a great motivational device.
It impacts every facet of our lives.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Do any other Opus X come in tins like these?

My B&M has them and gets $50 for three robustos.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

GlockG23 said:


> Bruno I am liking your taste and reserve more and more


Thanks! :thumb:



GlockG23 said:


> I have read that also.,
> Please explain why the wrapper coloring on the cigars are different ?
> Maybe it is just by chance that the cigars in all 8 tins look different then the rest of my Opus X's ? - All came from the same roller maybe? Could be?
> 
> ...


Wrapper color can vary naturally. Here is a photo from a Cuban HdM Petite Robusto:









Each cigar was from a different box but from the same year. And no, they are not fakes. haha. I've experienced variance from all sorts of cigars from all sorts of origins. Here's another one of some Padron Anniversary cigars. Can you tell which of the 1926 #2's are maduro vs natural?









If I didn't have them labeled, I would never have known. My thinking is that the tins are just commemorative. They're like neat little 3 finger cases with cool art.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

The Opus in tins are indeed the same as "regular" Opus. You just get the free _carrying case_ when you buy them that way. :thumb:

The '92' on the tin is in reference to when "The seeds of hope" where planted. The 3 different sizes they come in happen to be the most popular vitolas in the line.

Do not pay more for the tins...


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> The Opus in tins are indeed the same as "regular" Opus. You just get the free _carrying case_ when you buy them that way. :thumb:
> 
> The '92' on the tin is in reference to when "The seeds of hope" where planted. The 3 different sizes they come in happen to be the most popular vitolas in the line.
> 
> Do not pay more for the tins...


So there is one answer !
Thanks! 
anymore input?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> anymore input?


I love them. :biggrin:

It pained me to call them "regular"... There is nothing regular about an Opus X. That of course is just my opinion.


----------

